# 1815 HST front drive shaft cover rattling



## Bedrocks64 (Nov 6, 2012)

My 4 yr old 300 hour 1815HST front driveshaft cover is rattling ..... it appears to be loose, but I can't see how it was attched to the front axle to fix it .... Any ideas? 
I use 4 wheel drive all the time, my yard is 2.5 acres of a steep hill and it does great ...... I can't find any technical manuals that show how it is connected ..

Any suggestions ? 

Thanks


----------

